# Ebonite Flat Top



## apple320 (Apr 20, 2010)

Built this to hold a customers Pilot 78G







Chris


----------



## hewunch (Apr 20, 2010)

You amaze me at your amazing pen making skills and your 1" thick layer of dust on your pen stand. :biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great job, I love that ebonite!  It must take 2 blanks to build the pen?


----------



## apple320 (Apr 20, 2010)

Stevej72 said:


> Great job, I love that ebonite!  It must take 2 blanks to build the pen?



Thanks

It comes in a 1M length and I cut it as I need it.

Chris


----------



## jbostian (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice pen.

Jamie


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 20, 2010)

That is the type of pen I want to make!  Great job!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 20, 2010)

I LIKE IT!   nice work!   I have some ebonite that teases me daily.  Im just not willing to screw it up yet.   Very Inspiring!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 20, 2010)

Good job Chris . I love working with ebonite , it's great for kitless work but it is so darn expensive .


----------



## apple320 (Apr 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Good job Chris . I love working with ebonite , it's great for kitless work but it is so darn expensive .



Thanks 

So true on the cost.  I think it ended up costing about $3 dollars an inch

Chris


----------



## jskeen (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok Chris, can you expand a little bit on "hold his 78G" for those of us who are production fp challenged?  what parts did you keep, what is replaced?  how does it look assembled?


----------



## RAdams (Apr 28, 2010)

that is outstanding! I did a JG with that same color of ebonite and i love it! Fun to work with. I just wish i could do something like that right there! Beautiful work!


----------

